# Full Body Big Foot Goose Decoy Bag



## Maize and Blue Mark (Jan 13, 2012)

Good Morning.

I was wondering if someone could recommend a 6 slot bag to carry full body Big Foot goose decoys. I have not had much luck finding one.

Thanks for the input.

Mark


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Maize and Blue Mark said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could recommend a 6 slot bag to carry full body Big Foot goose decoys. I have not had much luck finding one.
> 
> ...


I would think a black garbage bag would work just fine for those.....hahaha I'm just kidding, couldn't resist. Roger's sells some bag that are for bigfoots...try this out....
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110-decoy-bags/3080-rogers-big-foot-decoy-bag-6-slot


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

or this one, depending on what exactly you are looking for
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/110-decoy-bags/1970-rig-em-right-Xl-6--decoy-bag


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

In all honesty if they are true Bigfoots and not B2s cover the flocking and toss em in the back of the truck..


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Had a buddy who tried using the Rig em Right 6 slots made for the BF's. By the time he get 6 of them in one of these bags, I was the only one big enough to even carry it. 

Seriously, they are huge. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Makes a bag that will fit them. I have 2 of them that I keep a dozen bigfoots in and they work pretty well. Bought them from WebbedConnection for pretty cheap.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the rogers six slots and i put my big foots in them, but you have to take the base off and put it in the bottom then put the decoy in the bag tail first. Still sucks carrying them but when you need a bag to get em out there, then it serves the purpose.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.customdecoybags.com/

Another member uses these and they seem to hold up well.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> In all honesty if they are true Bigfoots and not B2s cover the flocking and toss em in the back of the truck..


^^^^Yep.


----------

